# [SOLVED] No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?



## pghroachfamily

Alright, I'm new to posting and feel I have a doosey of a task. I'm pretty good at this stuff so this can't be something minor. Bring it on!

The problem: No sound

The symptoms: 

Besides the obvious there is a little red 'x' over my speaker icon in the lower right. 

When I double click it it goes into "detecting problems" "Audio Device is disabled" (it's enabled, read below)
"Audio Device you selected is currently turned off in Windows" (check out what i'v done below)
Ultimately "problem not fixed"​I have also oddly noticed that the "levels" tab in the speakers properties does not load and subsequently has a blank window with a line (I'm hoping this might be the aha moment for someone to realize whats wrong)

What I've done:

Hit the mute button and volume up (duh)

I have uninstalled and reinstalled drivers more times than i can count. 

I have visited manufactures websites and independent installed the newest drivers AND software

I have obviously checked the cords, tried headphones, and all that such

I have no errors in the device manager and it says all devices are enabled and "working properly"

Windows is fully up to date and legit

I have system restored to before when it worked and no such luck

I have checked services.msc to make sure "windows audio" is started... it is

I have reinstalled directX and every other possible audio codecs and updates I could think of

I've uninstalled any program I thought could have triggered this deep mute of silence

Windows Action center is useless: 

I've run the independent "audio device repair" with no such luck

In case the actual hardware was broke:

I have tried running the sound through the HDMI jack with no such luch

I have installed a usb sound card I had sitting around to try to run sound through there

I've changed "default device" plenty of times

And I'm sure I'm missing some of the things I've done. I can't think of computer changes I recently did that would have done this, it seems out of no where.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## jenae

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

Hi, and a warm welcome to the forums. Go to control panel and open sounds under the "Playback" tab find a blank space in this box and right click, check both options:- Show disabled devices... Show disconnected devices.


----------



## pghroachfamily

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

Both options are already checked. *Note that if they are unclicked the same amount of devices are shown proving that my sound cards are neither disabled or disconnected.


----------



## ecc83

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

I know jack really (have W7/64 and glorious sound via an M-Audio 2496) but I think you have something turned off in BIOS?

Dave.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

You are most likely fighting a losing battle...here is what the site says about this card:


> Operating Systems SupportedWindows 98SE / Me / 2000 (SP4) / XP (SP1)


There are many sound cards with issues in Vista and Windows 7 incidentally.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

To do more, we would need to know your make and model of computer or hardware.


----------



## ecc83

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*



Rich-M said:


> You are most likely fighting a losing battle...here is what the site says about this card:
> There are many sound cards with issues in Vista and Windows 7 incidentally.


Vista was certainly a problem but I have not read of that many with W7 (in anycase I believe the OP cannot get OnBoard Sound working?).
To date my W7 pc runs the 2496 and I have used an ESI 1010e, M-Audio Fast track pro, Behringer UCA 202 (generic usb drivers) and a Tascam US 144. The ESI gave some troubles, mostly with MIDI but did work! 
I also have an Allen and Heath ZED10 usb mixer and that worked ok but there is a wrinkle.

Try the driver wrapper "ASIO4all" and try downloading some decent audio software such a Audacity or even the 30 day demo of Cubase (Steinberg) Elements 6. These might give you some diagnostic insights. 
Lastly do not desert(!) but have a chat with Martin over at Sound On Sound | Recording Techniques | Audio Technology | Music Production | Computer Music | Video Media

Dave. Ah! why is the link changed please? soundonsound dot kom


----------



## pghroachfamily

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

I have an Asus CG5270 and the sound has worked for the last couple of years. I have upgraded to an ATI Radeon HD 5450 Video Card (sound worked just fine after that). and when the sounds stopped working last week I tried installing a SB X-Fi Surround 5.1 USB sounds card. (sound would not work out of either, so i'm pretty sure it's not a driver issue).

Lastly I did as well try to run the sound out of my hdmi port since my monitor supports audio. No such luck. 

Let me know if you need any more info! This is really frustrating.


----------



## ecc83

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

I have been looking for the motherboard type number for that pc and the best result seems to be P5QL-VMEPU but when I put that into the Asus search engine it denies all knowledge! 

I think you need to spring the case and get the exact MOBO model and serial numbers and then find the manual for that board. Do you have..
1) A MOBO driver setup disc?
2) A set of W7 recovery discs or a copy of W7 itself?
3) A recovery partition on the hard drive? 

Any of these will allow you to set the machine back to factory settings and if you then still have no sound I would bet a hardware fault (but then a usb AI should still work!).
BTW. Take a DAY off if you are re-installing/recovering W7!

Dave.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

I think we are getting confused between a pci sound card addon and onboard sound. It appears the addon card is not compatible and I remember from Vista that many pci sound cards had the same issue especially after Sp2. If we remove the pci card, then knowing the motherboard model and obtaining the correct chipset driver and soundcard driver should follow but many of those had issues as well. I think what needs to be done is go out and buyt a soundcard that is be certain we have the correct chipset driver and then go buy a soundcard for Windows 7 and this thread is getting more and more confusing without a real focus here to me.


----------



## pghroachfamily

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

After all of the driver work I did I kept thinking it was a hardware problem. I never thought that the usb Audio device I use might not be compatible but I can't understand why my hdmi audio would not work? This is something that has worked on my computer in the past. Any thoughts on this? I don't mind grabbing another sound card if I'm sure this is the problem. Also I know how to reinstall windows and all but the process is so long I would really like to find an alternative. (three kids limits my time) Tanks for all the insights.


----------



## pghroachfamily

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

Ok so now I KNOW it is not a hardware problem. I just installed the "Xonar, Asus, DG PCI 5.1 Audio card" which I know is compatible with Windows 7. This problem is continually getting more and more frustrating. I really need this figured out and it's just beyond my abilities.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

Did you make sure that new card was recognized in Sounds in Control panel?


----------



## pghroachfamily

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

It is recognized and set as the default device.... All that such as stated before is true for this new device. All the same symptoms and still not working


----------



## pghroachfamily

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

Alright it seems I have at least found another thread out there with the same problem I have. Before now I couldn't even find that. Microsoft Forum and I think more specifically this one even though it says Vista it seems it probably applies. My question now is: any advice on "adding an ACL to the registry keys under the MMDevices registry key to allow the LocalService account to have permissions to modify this registry key" To be honest I would rather do this than reinstall windows and all the drivers. Thanks to anyone who wants to talk me through this!


----------



## jenae

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

Hi, go to start search and type cmd search will return cmd.exe right click on this and select 'run as administrator' at the prompt type:-


net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
press enter then type:
net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
press enter then type:
exit
press enter and restart your computer


----------



## pghroachfamily

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

Amazing! Most impressive couple lines of script I have ever typed! Worked like a charm and saved me hours reloading windows and everything! THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

Wow impressive....why not mark this thread "solved" in "Thread Tools" in the first post.


----------



## johnasb

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

:beerchug:

Great find after much searching.
I had the exact same problem and this miraculously fixed it.
Sound and microphone working again.


----------



## snuckya

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

:thumb::thumb:


jenae said:


> Hi, go to start search and type cmd search will return cmd.exe right click on this and select 'run as administrator' at the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
> press enter then type:
> net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
> press enter then type:
> exit
> press enter and restart your computer


Thank you ever so much for that, as you made it seem so simple of a solution.Ive been going through :banghead: with this problem. thank you!!!!:thanx::thanx::thanx::thanx::thanx::thanx::thanx::thanx::thanx:ray:


----------



## hanoihancock

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

A great burden has been lifted from my shoulders! Thank you sooooo much! I spent hours trying to fix this issue and found nothing of help online until this thread! 



jenae said:


> Hi, go to start search and type cmd search will return cmd.exe right click on this and select 'run as administrator' at the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
> press enter then type:
> net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
> press enter then type:
> exit
> press enter and restart your computer


----------



## chansinibombini

This is an absolutely ridiculous problem to have. It's times like this that make me seriously doubt my choice of operating systems. Why should I have to trawl through the internet for answers, let alone open up a command prompt and type in something I don't understand, to simply GET SOUND from my computer? Incredible.


----------



## Rich-M

There is no operating system that is perfect or claims to be, and feel free to download and install any Linux version you like for free and see how much fun driver issues are there!


----------



## puaj

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*



jenae said:


> Hi, go to start search and type cmd search will return cmd.exe right click on this and select 'run as administrator' at the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
> press enter then type:
> net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
> press enter then type:
> exit
> press enter and restart your computer


GREAT!!! thanx a lot for this information. jenae, you are now my Windows Guru :thumb:


----------



## creamweasel

Normally I ghost around the internet trying to find obscure solutions to obscure problems but I was compelled to make an account just to say THAAAAAANK YOU to *jenae* for this one. I have _no_ idea how someone would know this kind of stuff but it saved me from poking my eyes out with my keyboard after weeks of thankless research. I felt you needed to know that someone else in the world is happy and you're the reason why  Nice one.


----------



## Saulius

I still have a problem. After I write one of those lines to my commander I don't get sound working again, I just get an answere that "Access is denied". Can anyone help me with that?


----------



## hras

The solution is still very usefull.
It solved my sudden muteness problem right away.

Thank you so much!

:thumb:


----------



## Robinleet

Thank you so much! I was going crazy at reinstalling drivers ,system restores and such and 2 lines of code in cmd fixed it. :thumb:


----------



## MrGPN

Saulius said:


> I still have a problem. After I write one of those lines to my commander I don't get sound working again, I just get an answere that "Access is denied". Can anyone help me with that?


You need to run it as an administrator. 

If you are not an admin, check out the channel IllNotBeLegit on YouTube for a solution to that.


----------



## smitix245

Saulius said:


> I still have a problem. After I write one of those lines to my commander I don't get sound working again, I just get an answere that "Access is denied". Can anyone help me with that?


Hi Saulius,
I don't know whether you still have the same problem, but an alternative solution is explained there:
Audio Device is Disabled - Microsoft Community

Hope it will work for you!
Smitix


----------



## MrGPN

No sound problem - Crowdsourcing Questions & Answers

This question is one that needs answered, read the notes.

It is the same question as this but expanded with more information.


----------



## Wanapple

TY SO MUCH!! Its been years since this solution was posted but still, I just had to specially create an account here to post my TY message. I spent days trying to solve this prob after trying so many online solutions that posted the same things over and over again that dint work :banghead: and was so frustrated. I did not want to have to resort to using factory reset no matter what and finally, this simple solution worked like a charm. :thumb:


----------



## MrSnuff

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

Thank you very much. I have no idea how or why these two lines of script worked, but it sure did!

Excellent!




jenae said:


> Hi, go to start search and type cmd search will return cmd.exe right click on this and select 'run as administrator' at the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
> press enter then type:
> net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
> press enter then type:
> exit
> press enter and restart your computer


----------



## Billacorn

I want to join with others who are still finding this solution works and saying thanks. It is over 2 years since jenae posted the simple solution, but tonight it solved the problem for me in Windows 8.0 64 bit. Like others I have no idea how it works. And I have no idea what caused the sound to stop working.

Thank you.


----------



## Khmpbs

Amazing! I have same problem for a week. And it's fixed by using same tech.


----------



## GeriYoung

You can solve this issue in following steps.
You should install fresh operating system.
You install drivers. 
After these two steps if problem is not solved so there is issue in your sound card.


----------



## ThanksBuddy

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

I know its been like 3 years since you answered this, but i just wanted to thank you, you are awesome.


----------



## sparks59

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

:dance:


jenae said:


> Hi, go to start search and type cmd search will return cmd.exe right click on this and select 'run as administrator' at the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
> press enter then type:
> net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
> press enter then type:
> exit
> press enter and restart your computer



This solution worked immediately!!:dance:
Thank you, thank you, thank you. I have been trawling the web, changing drivers, booting, rebooting, re-installing my Realtek sound card into my old LG laptop which is only used for music and video playing, for about 4 or 5 days.

I was out of ideas, and almost ready to give in and re-install the OS or upgrade it. It seems that there are hundreds if not thousands of people doing exactly like I was re-installing drivers etc, but hardly any references to your solution until I saw the comments and link on the PCGamer site.

So relieved that this problem is solved.

sparks


----------



## coldsand

I typed the 2 lines and it worked!!!

I've tried everything for the last 2 weeks and finally this obscure solution did the trick.

I have a Sony Vaio running Win 8.1, I had two Sony experts try to resolve the issue through remote access, both concluded after approx. 45 min of fiddling with drivers etc. that the problem was hardware and recommend I send the machine in for servicing. 

This solution does not show up on the usual Google searches so I must thank my lucky stars to have stumbled on it.

To the Genius who came up with the solution over 3 years ago...THANKS..THANKS...THANKS


----------



## Amateur_Teckie

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*



jenae said:


> Hi, go to start search and type cmd search will return cmd.exe right click on this and select 'run as administrator' at the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
> press enter then type:
> net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
> press enter then type:
> exit
> press enter and restart your computer


:dance:
THANK YOU! I am so glad this question was asked and answered! This FINALLY solved my sound problem.
WHEW!


----------



## Orionatlee

Ugh, is it only me who this doesn't work for.... I did it once, rebooted my computer, and nothing changed. When i tried it again it just says "The specified account name is already a member of the group." and i still have no sound. Any help?


----------



## Ostheer

Orionatlee said:


> Ugh, is it only me who this doesn't work for.... I did it once, rebooted my computer, and nothing changed. When i tried it again it just says "The specified account name is already a member of the group." and i still have no sound. Any help?


Hi! For me Jenae's solution didn't work as well. I eventually fixed it by doing the following steps:

[Windows Key] + R
type in: 'regedit' and then [enter]
Navigate to: HkeyLocalMachine>Software>Microsoft>Windows>CurrentVersion>MMDevices>Audio>Render
in that 'render' foler you should see several folders named something like: '{464cc24e-00c0-47d8-a996-2eb60d360e1f}'
these folders have subfolders called Properties and FxProperties. 
What you need to do is to right click each of the above and click 'permissions'. You get a window with several 'Group or user names'. Below that you see a list of checkboxes. For each folder (Permissions, FxPermissions, {464cc24e-00c0-47d8-a996-2eb60d360e1f}-like, and Render) you have to check the 'Full Control' and 'Read' Allow box in both the 'ALL APPLICATION PACKAGES' and 'Users (####/Users)' category.

Again: this has to be done on every folder, and on both user groups.

If you've done this you have to reboot, and it should now be fixed.:smile:

Ostheer


----------



## jetpowercom

Ostheer said:


> ...What you need to do is to right click each of the above and click 'permissions'. You get a window with several 'Group or user names'. Below that you see a list of checkboxes. For each folder (Permissions, FxPermissions, {464cc24e-00c0-47d8-a996-2eb60d360e1f}-like, and Render) you have to check the 'Full Control' and 'Read' Allow box in both the 'ALL APPLICATION PACKAGES' and 'Users (####/Users)' category.
> ...​


Thanks for this contribution to resolving an issue that appears to come from a possible coding flaw in Windows device management security.

Question: Where do you see the "'ALL APPLICATION PACKAGES' category?


----------



## jdoley

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

I had the exact same problem and this miraculously fixed it after searching for a month..

Sound and microphone working again.

Thankyou very much..:smile:



jenae said:


> Hi, go to start search and type cmd search will return cmd.exe right click on this and select 'run as administrator' at the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
> press enter then type:
> net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
> press enter then type:
> exit
> press enter and restart your computer


----------



## ProgDevil

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*



jenae said:


> Hi, go to start search and type cmd search will return cmd.exe right click on this and select 'run as administrator' at the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
> press enter then type:
> net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
> press enter then type:
> exit
> press enter and restart your computer


Hello, I'm new here and I have a problem I hope you all can help me with. OK, my audio was working fine until I decided to update the IDT High Definition audio driver. Bad mistake... Once I supposedly updated the audio driver, now my audio is not working and it has a red X on the speaker icon. Well, I've tried a lot of different options like: Uninstalling/Installing the drivers again, Disabling/Enabling in Device Manager, under Services I already checked to see if Windows Audio, Windows Audio Endpoint Builder and Power were on Automatic and Started, and yes they are. I've definitely ran out of ideas of how to get my audio back. Last case scenario is to do a complete system restore and make my computer go back to its original settings. My computer is a Dell Inspiron M5040 4GB RAM & AMD E-450 processor running Windows 7 Home Premium (64-bit).

BTW, I tried the 2 lines of code (top) but I get Access is Denied. I did not right click because I'm already the Administrator. Would appreciate help :banghead:


----------



## spunk.funk

> I did not right click because I'm already the Administrator


You _must _run the command from an _Elevated _Command Prompt (Run As Administrator), as explained in the instructions. If you don't, you will get *Access Denied*.


----------



## ProgDevil

Just 'right click' it and I don't have Run As Administrator as an option. All I get is Mark, Paste, Select All, Scroll, Find


----------



## spunk.funk

@ProgDevil, what version of Windows are you Running? If Vista, 7 or 8 go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, Right click the* CMD *results and *Run As Administrator*. These instructions do not pertain to Windows XP.


----------



## ProgDevil

I'm running Windows 7 Home Premium (64-bit) Here's a pic. as I right clicked it and I didn't get 'run as administrator' BTW, (I hid) my Administrator name.


----------



## spunk.funk

follow the instructions. Do not _Open_ Command Prompt. Go to the Start/Search. In the Search box type the letters *CMD*. Do not press enter. In the Search Results, Right click the *CMD* results and* Run As Administrator*. Or go to the Command Prompt shortcut in All Programs, Right click it and choose *Run As Administrator*. 
If you did this correctly, the command prompt will look like the second picture.


----------



## jenae

Hi, what your screen shot shows is an unelevated cmd prompt , which will not work. This is really very simple. Go to start, search and type:- cmd search will return cmd.exe right click on this and select "run as administrator" a cmd prompt window will open (like your screen shot, only it will have "Administrator C:\windows\system32\cmd.exe" in it's heading).

EDIT:- looks like we just crossed posted, you should get it now.


----------



## ProgDevil

Ok, finally figured this out. Installed the code and now my audio works and the red X was removed. Thank you guys for your amazing help. :thumb: :dance:


----------



## red_burrito

I too, have registered to this site simply to post a huge THANK YOU to Jenae. My brother and I have spent countless hours trying to fix this problem, and you provided a clean, simple, and effective answer. Thanks!


----------



## frogaroo

Like some other people I registered only to thank you for solving this pb which has bugged me for over 3 weeks. Like other people I had tried everything I could think of and nothing worked. This is totally miraculous (although I have no idea of the meaning of these 2 little sentences). It was so great to see the little red cross go from my speker icon! Thanks, Thanks, THANKS,


----------



## basedfix

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*



jenae said:


> Hi, go to start search and type cmd search will return cmd.exe right click on this and select 'run as administrator' at the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
> press enter then type:
> net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
> press enter then type:
> exit
> press enter and restart your computer


made an account just to express my thanks. my god this has to be one of the worst problems i had the misfortune to encounter :banghead:

you da real MVP dude. thank you so so much :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## richpowell

So, first of all: THANKYOU!!! 
Second: What did I just do? I'm curious as to HOW this fixed it. What was the issue and how did this resolve it?
-Rich


----------



## lungsucker

how about if you don't have this red " x " on your volume control ? mine doesn't, will it still work?? Don't have LT in front of me. anyone not had the red x and it worked for them.??


----------



## Wulfgang

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*



jenae said:


> Hi, go to start search and type cmd search will return cmd.exe right click on this and select 'run as administrator' at the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
> press enter then type:
> net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
> press enter then type:
> exit
> press enter and restart your computer



Created an account just to say "most impressive." 

5 years on now and thanks to your post my POS Dell workstation has sound again.

-Wulfgang


----------



## rxyzm

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*

Thank you and Hats off. 

Answer provided in 2011 solved my problem today in 2016.

Was looking for solving my problem and came across this answer on stackxchange forum. Followed the reference to trace the origin.

This is amazing, but, also indicates that the issue is still being carrie forward.

Briefly - HW : Asus M5A78 MB; S/W: Windows 7 Home Premium OS.

:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## h34dbug

*Re: No Sound, the unsolvable problem... take the challenge?*



jenae said:


> Hi, go to start search and type cmd search will return cmd.exe right click on this and select 'run as administrator' at the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
> press enter then type:
> net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
> press enter then type:
> exit
> press enter and restart your computer


Thank you! Thank you so much!! I have to register here to show my appreciation. Thanks again! :wink:


----------

